# Angeln Roermond Plass Koeweide



## alreemmi (23. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Hollandneuling und möchte in der Nähe von Roermond an Plas Koeweide, De Grote Hegge angeln. Die ungefähre Position ist : Waage Naak 6019 Wessem, Niederlande.

Hab aber durch Google-Maps und Internetrecherche herausgefunden, das es dort einen ziemlich regen Schiffsverkehr gibt. Ist das ein Hindernis beim Angeln?

hat jemand dort schon geangelt und kennt eine gute Stelle?
Ich wollte auf der Landzunge zwischen Maas und Plas Koeweide angeln. Ist das zu empfehlen?

Wie ist es dort mit Bootsangeln?
Wenn das keine gute Stelle ist könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen anderen Tipp geben? 
Es gibt ja sehr viele andere Seen dort ind der Nähe, welche davon sind zu empfehlen? Ich hab es schon an den Asselte Plassen versucht mit nur mäßigem Erfolg

Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen, deswegen danke ich euch im Voraus für euere Antworten und eventuelle Tipps.


----------



## DingoDong (23. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln Roermond Plass Koeweide*

Frag doch einfach, wer kann mir seine Angelstellen verraten. Leider muss ich dir sagen, dass hier Übung den Meister macht und auch in Holland niemand die Fische in den Kescher springen. Wo du immer etwas fängst ist an einem Forellenpuff. 

Allgemein ist das angeln in grenznähe sehr kompliziert da ein massiver abgedruckt herrscht. Angel lieber am Rhein.


----------



## alreemmi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln Roermond Plass Koeweide*

Hallo DingoDong, außer der Frage nach den Stellen habe ich viele Fragen gehabt. Kann mir jemand wenigstens ein Paar davon beantworten? Vor allem lohnt es sich überhaupt dorthin zu fahren oder ist es besser an einem anderen Maas-See?


----------



## DingoDong (26. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln Roermond Plass Koeweide*



alreemmi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin Hollandneuling und möchte in der Nähe von Roermond an Plas Koeweide, De Grote Hegge angeln. Die ungefähre Position ist : Waage Naak 6019 Wessem, Niederlande.
> 
> ...




Sorry, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen als wie "Übung macht den Meister". Fische stehen selten abholbereit an einer Stelle im Jahr, sondern ziehen von Stelle zu Stelle. Auf was willst du überhaupt angeln   .

Mal scherz bei Seite, wo kommst du her und wie alt bist du? Veileicht können wir ja mal zusammen los, wenn es passt.


----------



## alreemmi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln Roermond Plass Koeweide*

Hi DingoDong,
ich komme selbst aus NRW, die Stadt heißt Ennepetal und bin 33 Jahre alt.
Ich komme gerne mit wenn du auch irgendwo in der Nähe wohnst oder wir könnten uns auf einer Stelle treffen wo man gut angeln kann. Z.B. irgendwo in Holland an der Grenze zu NRW oder mal Rhein oder irgendwo anders. Mach wenn es passt einfach mal ein Vorschlag.
|wavey:


----------



## Kampfratte (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln Roermond Plass Koeweide*

Hallo alreemmi,

zum Schiffverkehr kann ich dir nur sagen, dass es keine Probleme macht, wenn du z.B. mit der Feederrute an der Maas sitzt. Im Gegenteil. Ich habe feststellen können, dass wenn regelmäßig Schiffe vorbei kommen und den Boden aufwirbeln, die Bisse weniger zaghaft kommen.
Ich gehe immer direkt in Roermond an die Maas (im Bereich de Weert). Dort fahren nicht so viele Schiffe, da einiges über den Kanal umgeleitet wird.
Gerne könne wir auch mal gemeinsam ans Wasser.
mfg und petri heil
Kampfratte


----------

